# Not sure...



## Glitterintheair (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi guys can anybody give me some advice? I am having a very strange AF this month and am wondering if it was actually a chemical pregnancy.. I was late for a start and my symptons were 100 fold to what they normally are. I didn't once get a positive ovulation result either. As for AF well the clots are huge (sorry  ) and very very brown. Have been awake all night worrying... Is there any way of a doctor checking or shall I just get on with it? Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You could get your bloods done this would prove it and probably good for you to know.


----------

